# قائمة أكثر الصفحات متابعة على فيس بوك



## اني بل (26 مارس 2011)

​ 

أطلقت شركة FanGager الأمريكية قائمة شهرية متجددة تتضمن أعلى 100 صفحة ترتيباً على الفيسبوك من حيث عدد المعجبين وفعاليتهم. ​ 
وجاءت صفحة نجم الغناء Justin Bieber في المرتبة الأولى، فقد وصل عدد المعجبين إلى 20 مليون، تليها شركة Zynga للألعاب بفضل لعبة Texas Hold'em Poker. أما عن البرامج التفلزيونية فيأتي في مقدمتها برنامج Glee يليه برنامج Jersey Shore. ​ 
وتشير القائمة إلى أن معجبي برشلونة (10.3 مليون) أكثر من معجبي مانشستر يونايتد ( 9.9 مليون ) إلا أن عدد المعجبين الفاعلين لمانشستر يونايتد (256 ألف) أكثر بكثير مقارنة مع برشلونة (142 ألف) وريال مدريد (155 ألف). ​ 
وتوضح القائمة أن شركة MTV تتصدر صفحات العلامات التجارية على الفيسبوك من حيث عدد المعجبين الفاعلين، تليها شركة Victoria's Secret. يذكر أن الصفحة الخاصة بموقع الفيسبوك نفسه غير موجودة في القائمة. 




*عكس السير*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 مارس 2011)

غريب ان صفحتي مش معاهم 
اكيد نسيوها كالعاده ههههههههه
ميرسي اني علي الاحصائيه الجميله​


----------



## اني بل (26 مارس 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> غريب ان صفحتي مش معاهم​
> اكيد نسيوها كالعاده ههههههههه
> 
> ميرسي اني علي الاحصائيه الجميله ​


 
طيب رح اقلهم عشاان ينزلوها ولا يهمك ههههههه
ميرسي لمرورك المهضوم


----------



## جيلان (26 مارس 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> غريب ان صفحتي مش معاهم
> اكيد نسيوها كالعاده ههههههههه
> ميرسي اني علي الاحصائيه الجميله​



*ههههههههههه اخدتها من على لسانى والنبى
انا داخلة اصلا ادور على صفحتى 
يلا بقى كوسة :ranting:
ميرسى يا انى*


----------



## اني بل (26 مارس 2011)

جيلان قال:


> *ههههههههههه اخدتها من على لسانى والنبى*
> *انا داخلة اصلا ادور على صفحتى *
> *يلا بقى كوسة :ranting:*
> *ميرسى يا انى*


 
هههههههههههه طيب خلص رح اوصله للموقع ههههههههه
ميرسي جيلان


----------



## النهيسى (26 مارس 2011)

*شكرا
 جميل جدا
سلام الرب يسوع
*


----------



## اني بل (26 مارس 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> *شكرا*
> *جميل جدا*
> *سلام الرب يسوع*


 
ميرسي ربنا يباركك


----------



## MIKEL MIK (26 مارس 2011)

*شكرا ليكي أني

وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## اني بل (26 مارس 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *شكرا ليكي أني​*
> 
> 
> *وربنا يباركك*​


 
ميرسي يابطل


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 مارس 2011)

جيلان قال:


> *ههههههههههه اخدتها من على لسانى والنبى
> انا داخلة اصلا ادور على صفحتى
> يلا بقى كوسة :ranting:
> ميرسى يا انى*



لو كان نيلك يا مصر صلصه مكنش قدي الكوسه اللي فيكي 
هيروحوا من ربنا فين ​


----------



## اني بل (26 مارس 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> لو كان نيلك يا مصر صلصه مكنش قدي الكوسه اللي فيكي
> 
> هيروحوا من ربنا فين ​


 

منور ياعياااد هههههههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 مارس 2011)

اني بل قال:


> منور ياعياااد هههههههههه



نور المسيح ونورك اني 
:08::08:


----------



## اني بل (26 مارس 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> نور المسيح ونورك اني
> :08::08:


 
لاء دا نورك انا نوري باهت انت منور عالطووول
منور الموضوع


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 مارس 2011)

اني بل قال:


> لاء دا نورك انا نوري باهت انت منور عالطووول
> منور الموضوع



لالالالالالالالالالا
انا ابهت منك 
ربنا يخليكي علي المجامله 
ربنا يفرح قلبك


----------



## اني بل (26 مارس 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> لالالالالالالالالالا
> انا ابهت منك
> ربنا يخليكي علي المجامله
> ربنا يفرح قلبك


 
هي مش مجاملة حقيقة


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 مارس 2011)

اني بل قال:


> هي مش مجاملة حقيقة





​


----------



## اني بل (26 مارس 2011)

منور ياعياد 
كل الشكر الك


----------



## marcelino (26 مارس 2011)

*ثانكس انى بس انا فتكر انى شوفت صفحه الرئيس الامريكي اوباما 17 مليون وكسور

مش داخله هنا ازى ؟
*​


----------



## جيلان (27 مارس 2011)

خلاص متزعلوش نفسكو نورى انا هههههههه
مش بقول كوسة يا مارسلينو ان كان صفحيتى اناااااااااااا منزلتش هينزلو صفحة اوباما :new2:

وبعدين ماهى صفحة اوباما خامس واحدة اهى موجودة


----------



## اني بل (28 مارس 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *ثانكس انى بس انا فتكر انى شوفت صفحه الرئيس الامريكي اوباما 17 مليون وكسور*​
> 
> *مش داخله هنا ازى ؟*​


 
هههههههههههههه مش عارفة ههههههههه


----------



## grges monir (29 مارس 2011)

*ميرسى على المعلومات انى
انا بقى مش من رواد الفيس غير فى المناسبات ههههههه*


----------



## اني بل (29 مارس 2011)

جيلان قال:


> خلاص متزعلوش نفسكو نورى انا هههههههه
> مش بقول كوسة يا مارسلينو ان كان صفحيتى اناااااااااااا منزلتش هينزلو صفحة اوباما :new2:
> 
> وبعدين ماهى صفحة اوباما خامس واحدة اهى موجودة


 
منورة ياجيلان


----------



## اني بل (29 مارس 2011)

grges monir قال:


> *ميرسى على المعلومات انى*
> *انا بقى مش من رواد الفيس غير فى المناسبات ههههههه*


 
منور ياجرجس


----------

